# Shop Made T-Track



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Being the C.O.B that I am I make my own T-Track. I use a 3/4"x 12 1/2" x 48" Malamine insert in my 12 1/2" Delta Planer. This allows me to plane very thin pieces and also helps to eliminate snipe. I then use Red Oak an use 36" x 1/2" thick by 3/4" wide base pieces and 36" x 1/8" thick x 3/4" wide top pieces to make the T-Track. I cut a 1/4" deep x 1/2" wide groove in the base piece and then glue the top piece on using brush on Contact Cement on both surfaces. I then cut the 1/4" Groove in the top piece. VOILA' Instant T-Track
I use Toillet bolts for the hold down bolts and have a friend turn my knobs on his ShopSmith Lathe. I told you I was a C.O.B!!!!:yes:

(You can also just use 1/4" Hardboard for the top piece. I use a lot of red oak for my Mission Furniture and have a lot of scraps so I use it)


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I make a good % of my own t-tracks also. I invested in a couple of t-slot bits, just run a groove and follow it up with a t-slot bit and you're done. Downside is I have found that wooden slots aren't as durable nor as strong as the aluminum ones so I don't use them in heavy clamping applications. They do work well for sacrificial fences and jigs. I have also found toilet bowl bolts expensive, at least around here. $1.89 for a baggie of two!!! I picked the t-slot bits where I could use off the shelf hardware, 1/4" and 5/16". Making knobs is easy enough also, some plywood, a couple of different size hole saws, a t-nut and off the shelf bolt and it's good to go. Guess I'm kinda cheap too.:smile:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I find toilet bolts to be expensive. I use carriage bolts and grind the sides flat to fit


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a Habitat for Humanity Depot here in Tulsa. I get Re-cycled TB bolts for 10¢ each there.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I also use a straight bit, followed by a t slot bit. It's great for making jigs, etc. I try to make the slot as deep in the wood as possible, for more strength. Waxing the inside of the slot lets the bolts slide easier.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

and i have seen people use a couple of strips of metal screwed and glued in place for the lips.


----------

